# Approved!!



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi all!

I've posted on here once or twice before but have been reading the posts alot. I really hope you don't mind me sharing our good news with you all.  

We started the process in July and went to panel this morning and were APPROVED! I'm sure lots of you will understand how big a thing this feels like to us.

Feel a bit silly really but just wanted to share. Hope you don't mind!

A very happy and relieved Charlie.   x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Charlie

Of course we don't mind you sharing your good news with us! 

it is a lovely feeling isn't it, I can still remember the day we were approved for our two & that was a long time ago, its a memory that stay with you for ever.

Lets hope you don't have to long of a wait for the perfect match.

What age & Children were you approved to adopt?  (1 child 0 - 5 yrs for example?)

Hope your going to celebrate this lovely day.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Andrea,

Thanks for your reply. Yeah, it's a great feeling. We're approved for 1 or 2 children aged 0-4 (up to 4th birthday). 

As for celebrating, we're both slumped on the sofa like wet lettuces, so I think the best we'll do is a Chinese takeaway banquet and a glass or two of champers at home!  

I just noticed your message mentioned Cheshire-maybe we're not far from each other!

Thanks again,

Charlie. x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Charlie - a glass of champagne & a Chinese sounds good to me!

Have sent you a PM.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Charlie

Congratulations - enjoys the champers and chinese.

Hope the wait for a match is not too long.

Tracey x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Charlie 

welcome to the boards 



   Many congratulations - hope the champers is going down nicely and the chinese of course.

now you can sit back with your feet up for a little while  and relax while you get the chance.  Hope you stick around and let us now how you are getting on as "approved parents to be" 

we are always good for a  

take care
LB
X


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Woohoo !!! congratulations & well done hun, i'll go and add you to the adoption list  

pam xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Charlie,
Great news!!!! well done to you and DH and welcome to our happy band.
Love JD x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome Charlie

 to you and your DH hope you haven't got a sore head this morning after the champers,
I hope you haven't a long wait till you are matched.

Love Keli


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Charlie

CONGRATS!!!!  Wonderful news for you.

Hope you don't have a long wait for your match!!!


xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Many congratulations Charlie.   

Fingers crossed you can soon join in with the rest of us Mums.

Cindy


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Charlie!

Fantastic news, hope you don't have too long to wait now.
Love
OT x


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi again everyone!

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome and the congratulations!   We're just starting to come down from cloud nine! It's funny really, because people don't seem to realise how big a deal this is, as they all ask, 'Oh right, so when will you get the children?'! When we say we don't know, it's almost like, 'What's all the fuss about then?'!!  

That's why it's great to have sites like this-we all know what each other is going through!

So the waiting begins for us...

Thanks again all! 

I'll keep you all posted on how we're getting on and will hang around to post any advice I may have for others whenever I can!

Take care,

Charlie. x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

COngratulatons Charlie

Hope you don't have oo long to wait for a match

Karen x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry I am late with the congrats - story of my life at the moment - always late with everything!

Totally understand the comments regarding 'when will you get the children then...'  for us getting through panel was the biggest hurdle - for many more reasons that I dare to go into!

Good luck and I hope none of us wait too long.....

T x


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks all again for your replies. 

Even though it hasn't even been two weeks yet, I already fear the phone-checking has started!  

Milktray-you were approved 5 days after us, I think...a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you too!!! It is such an amazing feeling. Feel free to send me a private message any time you feel the wait is being a burden...I feel I might need to do the same at some point!!

We're trying our best to relax into it. We still have things to do to the house and want to spend the time enjoying our life as it is now, as we know it's going to change huuuuuuuugely at the end of this long process!!!

Thanks to you all once more and to all of you who are waiting, my fingers are firmly crossed for you.

Charlie. x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Charlie

Big congrats from me also!!! fantastic news I wish you best of luck and also hope you are not waiting too long. Me and my DH were approved in Jan this year so just waiting ourselves.

Enjoy the chinese and bubbly 

Dawny36


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Charlie

I have sent you a PM, but I am not sure if it is working as I seem to have sent some before and they have not been received....

Please let me know if you have received it!

T x


----------

